# Just a Pretty Piece of Wood



## trc65 (Mar 15, 2022)

Spalted hackberry, about 8" in diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Barb (Mar 15, 2022)

You're right. That is most definitely a pretty piece of wood! Nice shape and I love the warm tones. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 15, 2022)

Very nice. Just love spalted wood like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2022)

Yup, lots to look at in that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2022)

Dynamic wood patterns! Shape and finish enhance the optics of this little jewel! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 15, 2022)

love that spalt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 15, 2022)

Spalt = friend! Great piece!


"Just a Pretty Piece of Wood" That oughta be a title to a country-western song!
​​

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 15, 2022)

The hackberry started out looking good and you just added a lot to it by turning that bowl. 

Nicely done Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Spalt = friend! Great piece!
> 
> 
> "Just a Pretty Piece of Wood" That oughta be a title to a country-western song!
> ​​


Watch the curls flow off my gouge,
Through the air--watch 'em fall,
Layin' soft upon my smock,
I just love to see the spalt...

To the tune of "Help me make it through the Night"--somebody take the next passage!!
Great bowl Tim!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 15, 2022)

Lets see............. don't know the tune to Help me make it through the night --- but

I just love to see the spalt!!
Gouging, I want the rim to be a ruffle
The sight of which makes me sumersault!
Wonder if it tastes like truffle?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greenacres2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Mike--Kris Kristofferson, in 1970 or so. I think Sammi Smith's version might have been the most sultry!!

Now i'm riding a nice curve,
This bowl's looking really good,
From the devil i took the last nerve,
On the Pretty Piece of Wood...

I can sing it, but it's even more off-key than my turning!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 15, 2022)

Ok, all I had going thru my head was the theme song for "In the Heat of the Night" TV servies with Carroll O'Connor.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 15, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Spalt = friend! Great piece!
> 
> 
> "Just a Pretty Piece of Wood" That oughta be a title to a country-western song!
> ​​


Oh, it's probably already a title. Just not on a song...


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 15, 2022)

That curve gonna be Ogee.
Th' ol' gouge - she's a riding dirty!
Throwing curls, but now I gotta pee!
In my eye this bowl, she's gonna be purdy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice one Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2022)

Well done Tim. Something about hackberry spalted wood that is impossible not to like

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks everyone, even if it didn't have the spalt lines, I still love the feathering of the grain and the lovely brown and grey colors it gets as it ages.


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Thanks everyone, even if it didn't have the spalt lines, I still love the feathering of the grain and the lovely brown and grey colors it gets as it ages.


What!!! That’s a great example of black lines making well defined zones! Kudos!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 15, 2022)

Best part is I've still got half (or better) of this tree waiting to be cut up. Probably won't get to it till early summer though,

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 15, 2022)

Tim- always captivated when you post something you fashioned and created- they seem to always want to reach out and say something back or get’s people’s attention to draw dialogue among us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 15, 2022)

It really doesn’t get any better Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 16, 2022)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

